# Transformer with an H0 terminal



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I ordered a 240 Delta/ 480/277 transformer.
We have a 120/240 volt service.
I needed 3 phase 480 volts for a reefer trailer. 




  








20201006_083142.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 6, 2020












  








20201006_074744.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 6, 2020


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its a 10kva.
The output is connected to a receptacle mounted on the side.
The receptacle is a IEC 4 pin 480volt 30 amp.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

20201006_080505_01.jpg




__
Southeast Power


__
Oct 6, 2020


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

What's the load of that trailer?


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

No secondary protection on the output side?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its going to be packed with shrimp and lobster.
I didnt know how what the amperage was going to be.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

oldsparky52 said:


> What's the load of that trailer?


It draws less than 10 amps


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CMP said:


> No secondary protection on the output side?


I labeled where the panel is.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Is that secondary considered an SDS?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Is that the right picture? It looks like a 30 KVA and a Y to Delta transformer. I am use to the first winding picture being the primary input and the second winding picture being the secondary output. Are you feeding the Y side and if so how is the H0 handled? If the first picture is the output and the second pic the input then I understand. I have to figure out how to make these pictures bigger. My eyes are getting old.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> Is that the right picture? It looks like a 30 KVA and a Y to Delta transformer. I am use to the first winding picture being the primary input and the second winding picture being the secondary output. Are you feeding the Y side and if so how is the H0 handled? If the first picture is the output and the second pic the input then I understand. I have to figure out how to make these pictures bigger. My eyes are getting old.


It’s the size of a 30 kva for sure.
The 240 input is the delta side. The H side is 277/480. This transformer wasn’t hard to find. The HO provides 277. It looks like the taps can be changed for much wider voltages.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting note. The name plate states “ transformer is for step up use only”


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> Interesting note. The name plate states “ transformer is for step up use only”


Now it makes sense to me. I am still trying to figure this new format. The writing and pictures are too small for me. Cricket told me how to make it bigger but I forgot how.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

oldsparky52 said:


> Is that secondary considered an SDS?


SDS?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

oldsparky52 said:


> Is that secondary considered an SDS?


I thought unless it's Y-Y, or an autotransformer, it's a separately derived system. 



> Separately Derived System. An electrical source, other than a service, having no direct connection(s) to circuit conductors of any other electrical source other than those established by grounding and bonding connections.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We've got that exact transformer in a 15kva in our shop to bump up our 240v 3 phase to 480v for testing vfd's, etc. Super handy.


----------

